# who r u? who who?who who?



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

sorry a little Who.
Aquired this from a friend of a friend from work. 
a bumblebee aka Crabo i think.

































i thought was a male, but looking at pictures might be a female??
i put him, [im sorry] IT ,, in my all male hap/peacock tank for the time being. it is about 2 1/2 ". a little aggresive at first now just hangs about. it was lip locking with my male elect yellow a few days ago , thats when i thought it might be female. they were lip locked circling around for a bit now they dont care. Is it a female? 
should i rehome? or do you think it would be ok in my 75 all mbuna? Rusty,labs,cobalt,lupingo?? thanks for any help people


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

I could be wrong, but it looks like a male kenyi color morphing. If not possibly a poorly bred fish or hybrid. My crabros looks significantly different than that fish.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

thats what it is Michael_S.. thank you. now for the second part of that question.. 
can i keep it in either 1 of my tanks? all male hap/peack.90 gal? or my 75 all mbuna?? or rehome to the lfs?


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

I do not suggest putting it in with haps/peacocks. When I first started I had 2 kenyi in a 75 with other mbuna and as they kenyi matured they got meaner and meaner and I had to rehome them. You can try him in the 75, but you might have to rehome him if he gets too violent.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

ok. will move him. prolly to the lfs. ty


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

so Michael_S. 
a little update. I havnt moved this guy yet. I thought i would wait and see what temperment he would have. so far so good, in fact,he acts like all the other inhabitants..
A little chase here and there, but they ALL do that. Its funny, cuz since he a mbuna he has one rock formation he constantly builds/digs a cave outta. Funny too ,he does it WHILE im doing a wc. lol :fish:










































so sorry folks the crappy pics. Droid Razr camera suuuucks


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

sorry,missed a pic


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

and the tail of the unknown to the right of that last pic is this guy..










My spotted upside down kitty cat..


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

That's great that your kenyi is behaving. When you say "yet" are you going to move him? If he is acting normal to all the other fish I would not remove him unless you don't like him. Sounds like he has some good personality and I wouldn't move him unless he becomes a problem.

Looks like he went through most of the morphing process also. Eventually he might lose those bars or until they become very faint.

Nice tank BTW, love the background!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

A rowdy Mbuna can intimidate the other fish, even if he doesn't beat them up. That means the Haps/Peacocks may not color up as much or grow as fast. If the other fish are more important, I would move the male Kenyi.

The catfish is a Synodontis catfish, probably one of the hybrids that have become common.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

noki said:


> A rowdy Mbuna can intimidate the other fish, even if he doesn't beat them up. That means the Haps/Peacocks may not color up as much or grow as fast. If the other fish are more important, I would move the male Kenyi.
> 
> The catfish is a Synodontis catfish, probably one of the hybrids that have become common.


thanks noki,,I will keep an eye out. I added him way after the tank was set up, so i will see.The only fish i have that isnt coloring is my 1-1/2 " german red. But he was dinky when I got him. So i will keep hope.



Michael_S said:


> That's great that your kenyi is behaving. When you say "yet" are you going to move him? If he is acting normal to all the other fish I would not remove him unless you don't like him. Sounds like he has some good personality and I wouldn't move him unless he becomes a problem.
> 
> Looks like he went through most of the morphing process also. Eventually he might lose those bars or until they become very faint.
> 
> Nice tank BTW, love the background!


thanks Michael_S 
no, im not moving him unless I see a problem, which i dont yet. But not to say I wont, i am prepared to if I have to. he is a nice addition. No issues,,
btw what do you mean by morphing??


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

He means morphing from juvenile blue to adult yellow.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

noki said:


> He means morphing from juvenile blue to adult yellow.


oh.. wow thanxx


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

B.Roberson said:


> noki said:
> 
> 
> > He means morphing from juvenile blue to adult yellow.
> ...


Not to stir the pot here, but female Kenyi are notorious for masquerading as males - they will turn yellow instead of staying blue with bars, especially when they are feeling dominant. I'm not certain on this (and I am probably wrong), but the fact that yours still shows it's bars so strongly combined with what appear to be sort of rounded anal and dorsal fins and a hint of blue remaing, MIGHT indicate that you've got a female. I don't know if this is the case with yours, but thought I would throw it out there...


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

oh GREAT. thanxx nmcichlid-aholic ... thats all i need is a female in my all male tank!!lol :dancing:

Well I sure dont think so, but I could be wrong, but he/she?? has been in there a few months,wouldnt you say there would be #$%& hitting the fan by now if HE was a SHE??


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

It's probably a male that's still got a little bit of maturing to do. I just thought I would point out the possibility, though, in case you wake up to a male kenyi holding a mouthful of eggs one of these days... Hopefully that won't happen, though.


----------

